# BEV Transponders



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In more preparation for Bell, on Express Vu, which are typically the high and low transponders in terms of signal strength or are they all about the same? And for tweaking a dish, is there any recommended tp to do the initial tweaking with? thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Steve, Tp 1 seems to be in use at 91 and 82. If you are using a meter, this would still be the choice as both sats currently have odd numberd transponders in abundance. You should get levels which are quite usable at your location.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks John, I'm not looking foward to installing the dish and tweaking it, but every piece of info will help. I'm still debating between Ebay or RadioShack for the system.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Does Radio Shack sell Bell ExpressVu receivers? It must be a Bell ExpressVu receiver or they will not authorize it. The serial numbers are different.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, they have both Bell and Star Choice, for that matter. 
http://www.radioshack.ca/estore/cat...category=Satellite+Systems&catalog=RadioShack
I would really like to get it at RS, but I have no idea if you have to commit or sign anything. If I could just give the cashier $200 CDN with no questions asked that would be great


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Why dont you go to Future Shop across the border and pick up a system their. I dont think they will ask questions. I'm assuming you are going to Niagara Falls to get it Right? You can get a system for $199 Canadian which is about $130 in U.S. dollars or are you waiting for the dual sat. setup?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Never head of Future Shop, don't really have a plan where to go, location wise, I was thinking either the first RS I see once I cross the Peace Bridge or perhaps a good Ebay deal. I'm not interested in a multilocation setup, since I have no use for the HD programming. Just a package including the 18" dish, single LNB (if possible), everything needed to mount and a model 3100.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Future Shop is like Best Buy, in fact they are owned by Best Buy. It might be easier to go there, less questions asked. They are a big box store. Their isn't one in Niagara Falls, but their is one in St.Catherines, a little farther drive. Here is the address and Phone Number for Both Radio Shack and Future Shop


Future Shop
---------------
St. Catharines 
Fairview Mall
G2 - 285 Geneva Street 
St. Catharines, Ontario 
L2N 2G1 
(905) 646-4018

Radio Shack Niagara Falls
--------------------------------

Niagara Square Sc : 
7555 Montrose Rd 
City: Niagara Falls 
Province: ON 
Postal Code: L2H2E9 
Phone: (905) 357-2000 

Radio Shack Niagara Falls
--------------------------------

Town & Country Plaza 
3643 Portage Rd N 
City: Niagara Falls 
Province: ON 
Postal Code: L2J2K8 
Phone: (905) 356-4282 

THE BELL EXPRESSVU 3100 SATELLITE SYSTEM 152-8086 $199.99 Canadian $ approx $135 U.S. from Radio Shack.

The first interactive satellite receiver in Canada. Features interactive TV applications including instant weather, electronic program guide with picture-in-picture guide display and event timers. 4 component universal remote controls your satellite receiver, TV and VCR. Has S-Video output for Super-Definition broadcasts. CD-quality sound. Model 3100 offer: Regular purchase price is $199.99 Canadian.

If Radio Shack wants you to sign-up for service right then and there, you might try telling them its a gift for a relative.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

By the way, I dont think E-Bay is a good idea unless you live in Canada. Expressvu has a transfer of ownership policy on their receivers that involves paper work and this might cause you some unexpected problems and hassles.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

For a minute I snapped back into physics class mode when I saw the subject header and thought, "billion electron volt transponders? Are they seriously whacked?"


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Ontarian! Hopefully I can find Future Shop w/o getting lost (a lot)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Actually St.Catherines is about a 20 minute drive from Niagara Falls. You have to get to the QEW Highway that goes towards Toronto. You will see off-ramps, you cant miss the town.


----------

